

Buffett would not buy Google, Apple; prefers IBM - mvs
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/05/05/berkshire-techstocks-idUSWEN499820120505

======
nextparadigms
Buffet likes to invest in companies that last for a century rather than latest
hot thing (in the past decade).

------
makecheck
It's funny to see this perspective; lately Robert X. Cringely devoted several
posts on his site[1] to just how messed-up IBM seems to be.

[1] <http://www.cringely.com/>

~~~
gm
I'll take Buffet's investment advice over anyone else's though.

------
MaysonL
Then again, Buffett has always said he doesn't understand tech.

~~~
toemetoch
And one of his golden rules was (is ?) never to invest in something you don't
understand. Which makes me wonder whether I should bother reading the article.

~~~
gm
Yeah, did not read it either. It's just in line with what Buffet's advocated
from the beginning. My response to the headline was "so?"

